
MSFT open sources production serialization system written partially in Haskell - lelf
http://blog.nullspace.io/bond-oss.html
======
slashnull
So it seems like _someone_ , _somewhere_ , knows how to get non-trivial
Haskell code to compile on Windows ; )

